# Spray paint "lifting" underlying paint



## karlthev (May 8, 2012)

I wanted to paint several electric wall heater covers. After I removed them I gave them a roughing up with 60 grit sandpaper. I sprayed the first coat of Rustoleum Universal paint and primer in one. The forst coat worked fine. I waited 2+ hours and sprayed the second coat and, the first coat started to "lift" as if I had sprayed paint remover on it! I called the company and their help dept. indicated that I had not allowed enought time for the first coat to dry. I sanded once again, waited a week and sprayed again--same result! I then started taking the paint down to meatl where the paint had lifted and then, wiped with Acetone. Spraying the third time I now have even more lifting! I have to presume incompatibility of the Rustoleum with the original paint but, what to do???


Karl


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stop trying to use there "universal paint" just use reguler acrilic. But prime any bare areas first.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Could be several factors involved here. It's possible the covers are made of galvanized metal which does not take paint very well. Not likely in this case but you never know. After sanding, did you clean the dust off thoroughly? Basic question, but, that is a huge step to overlook. Also, remember to spray several very light coats instead of a couple heavy coats. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The covers need to be absolutely clean, no dust, oil etc.

Are you saying that the covers were already painted?

If so , you don't need the rustoleum.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Karl -

If the 1st coat went on, and did not lift.....I suspect contaminants.
Used Rustoleum over the years. Thin coats. U can out another coat after 30 minutes but not after a hr if I recall (off the can). Enough for the solvent to dissipate and dry. YMMW as I've primarily used their pro cans .


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Karl,
read the instructions on the can. If you wait longer than what they tell you, the paint will dissolve the underlying coat. If you miss the time window, you have to wait 5-7 days for the first coat to completely cure then put on the second coat. I spray the second and third coats as soon as the first coat flashes and is somewhat dry to the touch. It will be a little tacky, but that's allright. Most of the cans will say if you don't recoat in the first hour, wait the 5-7 days. I always use primer first also, not the combined like you stated. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep you are outside the recoat window. Generally spray paint should be applied in several thin coats about 15-20 minutes apart and all within a 2 hour window. After that it starts to crackle and lift as it's cured enough to solidify but not enough to prevent the solvents in the spray from loosen it it from the surface. You have to wait several days and sand then recoat if you miss the initial window.


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, MUCH appreciated! Unfortunately, I THINK I've given these all a try...except for a primer coat... Yesterday I sanded the lifted areas flush first by palm sander and then by hand. Final sandpaper was 150 grit. Pretty smooth finish but rough enough (I thought) for good purchase of the paint. I then used Acetone for final wiping with a clean cloth. I figured I'd taken any contaminents off. I used the Rustoleum paint again and, the dang paint lifted within 5 minutes of the spray---looks like painting on paint remover---wrinkled and ready for removal. Now, this didn't happen all over the covers (there are three) but in some areas only. At this point I'm near ready to have the dang things sandblasted and chromed!!! Kidding but.... I'd post pictures here (if that's allowed) but have NEVER posted anything to a website as this so, I'd need some hand-holding to do so....


Karl


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Karl, and one of the frustrating things about the painting world is that sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to why paint won't stay put. Been doing this painting thing for a long time and every once in a while even after proper prep work, following the right steps, etc. it just doesn't work and what a terrible feeling of frustration.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Karl,
maybe you should try beadblasting the covers and start from scratch. I paint a lot of metal items when restoring my old motorcycles. I beadblast them, blow the dust off, then wipe with wax and grease remover, prime and paint. Maybe that acetone is causing a problem. I don't use any so I'm not sure. You might want to try the wax and grease remover, available an any good auto body supply store.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Karl,
> maybe you should try beadblasting the covers and start from scratch. I paint a lot of metal items when restoring my old motorcycles. I beadblast them, blow the dust off, then wipe with wax and grease remover, prime and paint. Maybe that acetone is causing a problem. I don't use any so I'm not sure. You might want to try the wax and grease remover, available an any good auto body supply store.
> Mike Hawkins


 
:thumbsup: that was my thought also


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Acetone is pretty potent. I wouldn't doubt if it loosened the initial bond.


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2012)

Resolution (partial). I sanded, let the whole operation sit for two days and then used spray Enamel--Rustoleum but none of the hi-tech stuff. It worked!! Now, I've gopt to go back and resand several times to get all of the mess completely smooth since only hand sanding (and less heat generated) will permit the paint to come off as dust vs globs. Thanks!!!


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Considering this thread started on the eighth and this is the 11th, and it sounds like you have put on a couple of coats of something trying to fix it.. It doesn't sound like anything involved has had enough cure time to where it should be messed without messing it up more. Throw it in acorner for a week and give it a chance to settle down.:whistling2:


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2012)

Good advice to let it settle down however what wasn't conveyed clearly is that the series of paintings/sandings occurred over the course of several weeks rather than days. I agree with letting THIS coat cure sufficiently however.


Karl


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I fought with the same issue trying to get a halfway decent finish out of Krylon All Surface for a cheap guitar I was working on. It either orange peeled when it was coated lightly or fisheyed when coated heavy enough to smooth out. Modern spray paint just isn't that great. I found a 20 year old can of some cheap junk from Wal-mart on my basement shelf and figured I'd give that a try for giggles. It was the smoothest finish I've ever gotten out of a spray paint. My paint rep for P&L (krylon is part of the same company, sherwin) tells me that at some point the government forced the removal of a few key components in spray paints and it hasn't ever worked as well since.


----------

